# The Ruins of Detroit - photography exhibition in UK



## a_little_feisty (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone forwarded this to me at work today . . . might be of interest to anyone who likes the photography aspect of exploring.

"The Ruins of Detroit" - a 5 year collaboration between 2 photographers documenting the decay in Detroit.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-17095523

Currently exhibiting at Wilmotte Gallery in London. Runs until 5th April, entry is free. We may take a day trip into London Town to go and see 

More shots here . . . 
http://www.marchandmeffre.com


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2012)

The buildings featured are astounding,thanks for the links.


----------

